# Ski Dubai question



## percassi (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if Ski Dubai does an annual pass, an if so what it costs ?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

No

They do a two or three month pass (forget which, I think it is two). Price is absurd, unless you really plan on averaging about 4 times a week. Nothing like spending nearly what it costs to ski in a resort to go up and down doing 8 minute laps.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Ski Dubai has annual frequent user discount program (Snow, Ice packages).

For Ice, ski 10 times (adult, 12 for kids) in a year to break even with the package cost, then saves. For Snow, 13 and 16 times.

So if you ski twice a month, you will save with either package.

fcjb1970 moans about it because he is an expereinced skier, thus boring for him. But it is excellent for beginners, for warming up before going to ski outside in Winter, or just general family time together in week-end morning before everyone wakes up.

I like it since my son learned to ski there, and when we went to the Alps, he was skiing blue runs perfectly without wasting vacation on bunny slope.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I did ask a couple times about packages when I was there and was never told about any annual packages, only the couple month package I mentioned so I will put that up to the typical quality of customer service not knowing about the product they sell.

I will agree that someone can learn to ski in Ski Dubai. Can even be used to get some legs under you before a ski trip. If they fixed the friggen' poma lift so it did not totally jerk you coming around the bend and they made sure there was snow there so your boards did not grab I would probably not gripe about the place as much. But at 48 I don't need that, maybe if I was a kid it wouldn't annoy me so much. And the chair takes so long I am ready to jump about a third of the way up.

But yes, having lived in CO for 19 years including doing some season in the mountains probably skews my overall opinion in a negative way. I do like thinking I am the only person to tele-Dubai


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well as a newbie skier myself, it just cannot compare in any way, shape, or form to learning on actual slopes. The whole thing is more ice than snow, plus you have to deal with loonies, who ski/snowboard like they drive on the roads.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Well as a newbie skier myself, it just cannot compare in any way, shape, or form to learning on actual slopes. The whole thing is more ice than snow, plus you have to deal with loonies, who ski/snowboard like they drive on the roads.


I agree about the loonies, but if you come early in the morning, most of the loonies are still in bed... 

Bunny slopes are usually in same condition, packed with very little soft snow, and the Alps is mostly ice anyway.

Anyway, our family will miss having it at our doorstep once we leave Dubai. Nothing is perfect, but something sure beats nothing...

PS: the glass is always full, some water and some air...


----------

